# breakthrough bleeding - what pill to take?



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Help! I need advice - I just started the pill, and I'm on a low-dose monophasic called Brevicon (a generic like ortho-novum) and am having problems with breakthrough bleeding. I've been on it only a little more than a week, but this is already SO annoying! How heavy is "breakthrough bleeding" supposed to be? Is it going to go away after a few more weeks, or what? I read some stuff saying that if breakthrough bleeding is a problem, you should switch to a pill with a higher dose of hormones and/or a multiphasic one... but the consensus on this BB seems to be that those two things make IBS worse. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!thanks,sailawayedited to add: At the same time I started the pill, I started a 7-day course of metradiazole (flagyl) for bacterial vaginosis. Anyone know if this might be related to the bleeding?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

Try this site, Sailaway: http://aolsearch.aol.com/redir?src=websear...%2Fmbcontra.htm Hope this answers some of your questions.I also recommend the following book regardless of your age. It is an eye opener and may change your mind about using birth control pills:"What Your Doctor May Not Tell You About Perimenopause" (Warner Books) by Dr. John R. LeeDon't let the title fool you. The information in Dr. Lee's books is invaluable and may help you to offset future gynecological problems. I know Dr. Lee from letters that we used to exchange (I still have about ten of them stowed away somewhere). A couple of years ago I also attended one of his inservices in Minneapolis. He is a wonderful person with a great wit and sense of humor as well as a kind heart who offers we ladies a bit of self-awareness over pill-popping.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I think this is something you and your doctor need to discuss....when a doctor puts you on a certain type of pill there are numerous medical reasons for it...and without knowing those it is hard for us here to say. Personally, I am on Marvelon for birth control.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, you should definitely call your dr's office and tell them about the bleeding.Sometimes using a different pill can make all the difference. Also be sure you are taking the pill at the exact same time every day. If you are not taking it at the same time, particularly with a low-dose pill, that can cause breakthrough bleeding.


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

i would talk to ur doctor , but i do know that bleeding on and off for the first 2-3 months on a new pill is quite normal ...when i started the pill a few yrs ago i had bleeding the first few months and the doctor said it was completly normal ..but plz do contact ur doctor just to be sure its nothing else


----------

